# Swapper



## Niatross (Oct 11, 2013)

Does the FreeBSD community still call PID 0 one of the following:

"swapper" or "sched"

...or do we just call it "kernel" now?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

Does this answer your question?

```
dice@molly:~> ps -aup 0
USER PID %CPU %MEM VSZ  RSS TT  STAT STARTED     TIME COMMAND
root   0  0.0  0.1   0 9616 ??  DLs  Mon08PM 62:38.91 [kernel]
dice@molly:~> uname -a
FreeBSD molly.dicelan.home 9.2-STABLE FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #2 r256109: Mon Oct  7 18:16:55 CEST 2013     root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MOLLY  amd64
```


----------



## Niatross (Oct 11, 2013)

I guess the term "swapper" is deprecated nowadays and was a process created by the kernel (along with the pagedaemon, vmdaemon, bufdaemon and syncer processes) in older versions of FreeBSD. All part of the VM subsystem.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

Most of them still exist:

```
dice@molly:~> ps -aux | grep '\['
root            11 398.2  0.0       0     64 ??  RL   Mon08PM 19111:03.34 [idle]
root            12   0.2  0.0       0    304 ??  WL   Mon08PM    65:46.61 [intr]
root             0   0.0  0.1       0   9616 ??  DLs  Mon08PM    64:01.63 [kernel]
root             2   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [crypto]
root             3   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     1:15.66 [crypto returns]
root             4   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [ctl_thrd]
root             5   0.0  0.0       0    288 ??  DL   Mon08PM     7:56.35 [zfskern]
root             6   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [sctp_iterator]
root             7   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [xpt_thrd]
root             8   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     3:13.59 [pagedaemon]
root             9   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [vmdaemon]
root            10   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [audit]
root            13   0.0  0.0       0     48 ??  DL   Mon08PM    10:04.66 [geom]
root            14   0.0  0.0       0    208 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:28.01 [usb]
root            15   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:03.36 [acpi_thermal]
root            16   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.65 [acpi_cooling1]
root            17   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.00 [pagezero]
root            18   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:00.77 [bufdaemon]
root            19   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:37.14 [vnlru]
root            20   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     1:37.95 [syncer]
root            21   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DL   Mon08PM     0:02.30 [softdepflush]
root           163   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DLs  10:43PM     0:00.80 [aiod4]
root         11555   0.0  0.0   72136   1304 ??  Is    8:10AM     0:00.04 sshd: dice [priv] (sshd)
root         15595   0.0  0.1   72136   4756 ??  Is   12:11PM     0:00.01 sshd: dice [priv] (sshd)
root         66711   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DLs  Tue02AM     0:02.98 [aiod1]
root         66712   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DLs  Tue02AM     0:02.99 [aiod2]
root         98811   0.0  0.0       0     16 ??  DLs   9:40PM     0:00.92 [aiod5]
dice         15614   0.0  0.0   16312   1584  3  S+   12:12PM     0:00.00 grep \\[
```


----------

